# Dirt and Apistogramma Tank



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Off to a nice start!


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*more stuff*

added some more trimmings I got from a Facebook friend


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking great so far! What type of apistogramma are you planning to put into this tank?


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*triple red*

Triple Red 




mistuhmarc said:


> Looking great so far! What type of apistogramma are you planning to put into this tank?


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Lysimachia*

trying to see if this plant will survive underwater, Hope so it looks awesome.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm digging the sand so far. Very clean. You should put a background to make the things behind the aquarium invisible.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

Have you tested the water? IME dirted tanks cycle quickly.

Looks good!


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*getting close*

I dumped bacteria in it too, so it's off to a good start.


ThinkTank said:


> Have you tested the water? IME dirted tanks cycle quickly.
> 
> Looks good!


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

*Plants*

Hello, I like the set up! Try Hygros, Ferns, Anubias and even moss. Try osmocote tablets I use them in my low tech and all my plants are doing well. Keep updating the journal.:biggrin:


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

I would add many more plants - as in 70% of the tank area should be covered when looking from the top. Just a suggestion. In the 1st 2 months floaters will help absorb extra nutrient if any/help avoid algae.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*working on it*



adive said:


> I would add many more plants - as in 70% of the tank area should be covered when looking from the top. Just a suggestion. In the 1st 2 months floaters will help absorb extra nutrient if any/help avoid algae.


Adding them as I can, I'm not to worried about how it looks just trying to get it ready for the triple red's. I added some more today I'll go take a pic.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*More plants*

taking plants out of my 10 gallon


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*they're here*

triple reds and they seem to like each other. they been checking out the tank together.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*His name is Charlie*

Naming him Charlie


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*back stained*

stained the back glass
Crappy pic, I'll get a better one when it fills in a little.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's going to look really nice once everything grows in.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*full tank*

http://youtu.be/MlHc6ODskDM


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Something new*

I noticed Charlie's mate being mean and then saw why! Can't wait!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice, the first spawn usually dont survive. But they will lay every 2-3 weeks if given the opportunity


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Very cool! Its exciting to see the eggs and fry.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*yeah*



tattooedfool83 said:


> Nice, the first spawn usually dont survive. But they will lay every 2-3 weeks if given the opportunity


I think she done ate them, they weren't fertilized; they should be red. Hopefully they'll be red next time and I'll put in a divider.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Looks Good*

She does look good right now


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*More Plants*

Added more Plants today


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

PJM said:


> Added more Plants today


The tank's looking a lot better than when you first had it . It looks great!


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow its looking great! Any success at breeding?


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Nope*



thebuddha said:


> Wow its looking great! Any success at breeding?


Thanks thebuddha,
First run was unfertilized and she ate them. My understanding is that they will probably go at it again in a couple of weeks. Once I see red eggs I'll put in a divider. 

Thanks mistuhmarc, 
The plant filled tank does look better and having tank lights was a big plus.


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome! Good luck with the spawn and the plants


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*trimming time*

time to trim a little


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

You shouldn't need to put in a divider, apistos, like any cichlid take very good care of there young. The female protects the immediate area spawn site, while the male protects the perimeter. Unless you plan on hand raising them I would leave the divider out, 

But the tank looks good


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Eating eggs*



Subtletanks91 said:


> You shouldn't need to put in a divider, apistos, like any cichlid take very good care of there young. The female protects the immediate area spawn site, while the male protects the perimeter. Unless you plan on hand raising them I would leave the divider out,
> 
> But the tank looks good


Mommy keeps eating eggs. I guess they are not getting fertilized.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*tank change*

changed around


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks great! What lights are you using?


----------



## All4Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

love the fish, which apistogramma is a triple red? I used window film from hardware store on back of tank, looks cool!


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*apistogramma cacatuoides*

apistogramma cacatuoides, I have over 30 as a best guess. Satellite LED PLUS.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*more eggs*

more eggs


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

Gratz! Great looking tank and also awesome apistos! They are too expensive here but when I come back to the US I intend to setup an apisto tank. Will probably go for a dirt tank as you have. What is the lighting you use on this tank?

I remember reading somewhere that if they have another spawn of eggs while caring for fry, they may begin eating the fry? May want to keep an eye on the fry if you have already another spawn in the waiting.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*I took some out*

I use Satellite LED Plus for lights. I took some out before they ate them all. I think Dad was eating them and maybe the cory cat. When they start swimming around in a group after a few days I'm going to take them out. My heater broke so they might not survive I'm going to pick one up but they should spawn again soon.


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

If they start swimming around, you may want to keep them in the tank. Apistos are cichlids and they have parental care instincts. It may take a couple of spawns for the behavior to kick in but it will in the end and you will be better off this way rather than taking care of the spawn each time yourself.

Normally, the father shouldn't let anyone near the cave where the eggs are. Odds are either he ate them himself, or if you have snails the snails might have gotten to them.

Bump: BTW, is this the wild type cacatuoides?

edit: sorry, forgot that you already mentioned they were triple reds... The coloration is a little too orange than red, hence my confusion I guess.


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks pretty natural. Just need a background to hide the filter and the wall behind it..


----------

